# Actually Does Remove Rust Stain



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good to know john

i got some of that residue on some tools too

thanks


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, John. I will have to get some. After I got a new Grizzly jointer our hot tub leaked and turned one of the tables brown with rush. I got it cleaned with steel wool but there still is pitting. Do you think it will do any good on that?
Jim


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

Excellent review. I've considered buying it many times but never pulled the trigger. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

David & David-Hope this helps you make a decision if you need it now or in the future.

Jim-It doesn't cure the pitting beyond the abrasive effect of the Scotch Brite, but it sure cleans it out and eliminates the stain. I would think that the pitting will require emery cloth or some other abrasive to level it, but you'll need to be careful not to damage the levelness (is that a word?) of the bed.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. Good job.


----------



## Hawaiilad (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info, I think we all can use that from time to time


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you for the review. I could use some of that on my 1950's Powermatic 60 jointer.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

thanks for the review,i have a jointer that needs a little tlc.i will try some.


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for the review John I will be getting some of this.


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

I have need of that.. table saw top. Thanks for the review!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 review John. That looked like a nasty, and this product did a fine job cleaning it up. Thnx for your review.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks, John.


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the review I didn't realize so many people have not used that. I have been using it for over a year and that stuff is awesome but very caustic and everyone should wear safety gear when using it. I also find that when it is all dry if you put a good thick coat of the Boeshield T9 then you will have little problems and makes cleaning your castIiron surfaces much easier.

Great review and good info for everyone.

PS You Suck! I really want a powermatic jointer but stuck using my 30+ year old craftsman. Lol


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for looking and taking the time to comment or favorite.

As several of you indicated you might be looking to purchase this product, I feel I ought to mention I had a hard time locating it and finally found it at Wood Tech Enterprises, Inc., P.O. Box 2226, 15-19 Khristy Scott Ln., Fairview, NC 28730, 828-628-4414. I purchased the Tool Saver Kit that contained 5 sample size bottles of their various products, but you can check out their website (Google the name).

My best to everyone, and remember to take a moment and honor Veteran's Day and those special members or our armed forces who gave everything!

P.S. GeneR-If it's any consolation, my jointer is 17-years old, but it proudly displays an American flag stating "Made in America".


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

It's orderable through Amazon, but it's the Wood Tech source. Pretty pricey
http://www.amazon.com/Empire-Manufacturing-Inc-TSS-8D-TopSaver/dp/B0000EI96N/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1384186493&sr=1-1&keywords=empire+top+saver


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks brtech for the reference site; however, I try to avoid Amazon whenever possible and go directly to the retailer when I can-just me though. And, yes, it is a little pricey, but so are Boeshield T9 and Bostik TopCoat. I try to keep my tools well maintained and consider those items a cost of wood working, especially given the cost of the machinery-besides it was well worth the price of the TopSaver to get rid of the ugly stain!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Empire makes some great products.
Their dry lube works really well for lubricating plunge routers. It comes in a small blue squirt bottle and is called Dry-Tool Lubricant.
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3024

Thanks for the review.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

A big thank you to pintodeluxe and his post to which he provided the above link. After referring to pintodeluxe's post, I remembered where I first heard about Empire products. This was further reinforced by the subsequent post of another LJ who recommended using Empire OptiCut-XL on hollow mortise chisels to aid in the cutting while providing lubricant.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

It may be pricey but if it does what it is supposed to do, Well ?


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

I can see why that stain would cause you displeasure John, it would me too. Pleased to see the product removed the bulk of the staining, much to your relief I should think?

Have you checked the flatness of the table where you had to remove the stain? I know from similar experience that when I sanded the area (orbital sander) I created some "dishing" due to my judicious and over enthusiastic use of the tool to quickly remove the stain. Thankfully it was a cheap tool which has long since been sold but I always try to keep my CI work surfaces rust free. So far so good but I live in fear of such incidents occuring again.


----------



## chuck04 (Nov 10, 2013)

Just ordered some in hopes of cleaning up my jointer and tables saw tops. Wonder if using an orbital sander would work. That would certainly help my arthritic elbow!


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks to be a great product.

Where do you buy the "elbow grease"??? That's always in short supply around my place.

Thanks for the info…....................


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds like a good product for large surfaces. I have some black spots on my fairly new table saw as well, maybe I should try this.

For everything else there is electrolysis. I just dunked a steel tube arm from a scroll saw into a large (plastic) trash bin filled with water and ran my battery charger's positive along a steel bar and the negative on the tube. Three hours later, all rust was gone. It ends up swimming on the top of the water. It's simply a fantastic and dirt cheap way to remove rust from steel..

Once I get all the scroll saw parts back together, I will post it on my blog.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

bluekingfisher and chuck: regarding the use of an orbital sander, LJ "blockhead" made the following comment 1504 days ago:

"I've also used the Top Saver and love it! TIP: I sprayed the surface with TS and put a 60 grit pad on my orbital sander and used that on a large piece of Scotchbrite pad to clean the surface and it worked great. It took all of the yuck off the table top. Note: DO NOT use the hooked pad of the sander directly on the Scothbrite pad. I did that once and it broke off all of the hooks on the sander pad and it wouldn't hold sanding discs after that and had to replace the disc. I should've known better, hindsight is 20/20. . ."

The Scotch Brite pad doesn't have the tendency to remove actual iron from the table that sand paper does, although I would proceed with caution to make sure I didn't get overly aggressive and change the level of the surface.


----------

